# One Handed Competition : 3x3x3 : March 4, 2007



## pjk (Mar 4, 2007)

Scrambles (5):
R2 L F' U2 R2 D F' U' D F2 B2 D R2 F2 B' R2 L2 B2 F L' F2 B' L F R'

D U2 L2 D R' L D2 B2 F L2 F2 D F2 B R' D' L' B' R' B R2 F2 U L D

R' F2 R' F2 D2 R F' L2 R' D' L R B U2 B F U L2 B' R' U L2 F2 R' B'

D L' R' F U' L2 U L' B' L' R' D2 B2 F L2 B' U B' F L D2 U L2 R2 U'

L R' F' B2 R2 B R' D2 F2 R U' B' D' L' B' R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F U' R2 U' L


----------



## Erik (Mar 5, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 27.48
Times: 29.80, 26.13, (20.59), (36.06), 26.52

Not bad at all, the 20.59 was great!


----------



## gillesvdp (Mar 5, 2007)

Name : Gilles van den Peereboom
Individual times : (35,02) ; (29,14) ; 30,93 ; 33,66 : 30,12
Average : 31,57 seconds

Done without warming...I will compete more from now on. ;-)

Gilles


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Gilles, great to see you on this competition! What is happening with your one-handed times? You got beaten by Erik!


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2007)

maybe not warming up (maybe because I'm very good -ahem-). I get sometimes 40+ times one-handed, but when doing a competition like this I always make sure I've warmed up good and just did some good solves (that's my secret  )...


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 7, 2007)

I get my best times when I do about 3 warmup solves before the first "competition solve". I also get better times if I pause for about 30 seconds after each solve. This way I am more focussed on each individual solve. (and off course you are very good -ahem- :lol: )


----------



## David (Mar 8, 2007)

59.65
58.63
(1:15.61) ew
(50.18) meh
52.45

56.91

i guess thats what i get for not warming up. F2L is about 20 LL terrible, amnesia sets in lol


----------



## Arakron (Mar 8, 2007)

Arakron
3:01.59

(3:34.05), 3:03.30, 3:00.05, 3:01.41, (2:34.55)

Not bad.. I'm not sure I had even solved the cube OH 5 times in total before today. The middle three were almost scarily consistent.


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 9, 2007)

Andy Tsao
(24.91) (34.09) 30.61 27.11 25.02 = 27.58

Wow. My friend's cube really makes a difference.


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 9, 2007)

Name: Kai Jiptner
Avg: 1:35.25
Times: (1:23.56), 1:46.41, (3:02.35), 1:26.37, 1:32.97 



This competition was my proposal, so I felt like it's a must to compete. My OH really sucks, it mostly hurts my hand more than it is fun.  The 3:02.35 had two LL screw ups.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2007)

If it hurts, you are either doing something wrong (stop it) or are very inexperienced (practice more). Hopefully you know the difference!

When I started one-handed I had times like 2:30. I could only do 2-3 cubes in a row. After a few days I had it down to 1:30 and could do 12 in a row. Gilles vdP has it down to 0:25 and can do 100 in a row.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Mar 10, 2007)

Times: 27.55 (26.15) 29.97 (32.13) 26.40
Average: 27.31


----------



## tenderchkn (Mar 10, 2007)

Bryan Tan

40.05 (39.33) (47.68) 42.97 40.53 = 41.18


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 11, 2007)

Arnaud van Galen
Average: 49.57
Times: 51.12, (44.63), 50.07, (62.55), 47.53

I am getting more and more sub 50 times. Having a good f2l makes the difference. Last layer is pretty consistent


----------



## sgowal (Mar 11, 2007)

Average: 69.80 seconds
Times: (88.84) 71.05 75.33 (60.75) 63.03

No practice and no warm-up, I should really train my last layer.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2007)

Come on Sven, you can do much better! Let's do a competition between the two of us: The first that can do sub 40 (average) in a competition is allowed to study in the us of a


----------



## sgowal (Mar 12, 2007)

No worries, I will come back to Hungary with a sub-40 seconds time.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 12, 2007)

Come back from where? As long as you are not sub 40 you cannot go to the USA. And if I am sub 40 before you are, I will go in your place. If you do not agree to these terms, I expect you to say so within a reasonable amount of time (30 seconds)


----------

